# UNTERSCHIEDE zaskar und zaskar le?



## lebaron (9. November 2003)

gibt es an nackten rahmen äußerliche unterschiede an denen man das modell festmachen kann, weil so an sich ist ja der einzige unterschied der dass bei zaskar ober und unterrohr innen konifiziert sind und beim zaskar le alle rohre ....

ach ja ich rede von älteren zaskars (bis 98)

wer weis was?

MOE?


----------



## kingmoe (9. November 2003)

Also das Thema hatten wir doch schonmal irgendwo... Aber wir konnten es nicht 100%ig klären.

hier gibt es mehr dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57088&highlight=limited+leichter

Gruß & Bike on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (27. November 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich selber fahre ein 98 Zaskar LE. 
An diesem Modell finden sich im Gegensatz zu den "normalen" Zaskars CNC-gefräste Teile (Ausfallenden, Steuerkopfbereich, Sattelstützenaufnahme bzw. -klemme). 
Ich denke, das ist der Hauptunterschied, der auch den höheren Preis erklären würde.


----------



## Martin_GTfreak (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Hier die Antwort, die ich vom Produktmanager von GT USA bekommen habe (und der ist schon seit '88 dabei):

To answer your question the difference is just  the model name. The frames are the same. When GT sold only the frame as a frame set it was called the Zaskar LE. The Zaskar was sold as a complete bike. We sometimes did sell a complete Zaskar LE as when the very first XTR came out.


----------



## Bersi (3. Dezember 2003)

tjo ******** das wars mit den spekulationen


----------



## kingmoe (3. Dezember 2003)

D A N K E !!!

Jetzt haben alle Spekulationen endlich ein Ende!


----------



## ape68 (26. Dezember 2003)

...denn ich habe am 30.03.98 einen Rahmen ohne Gabel gekauft, auf dem definitiv nur Zaskar steht.

Habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?!


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2003)

Das kann schon sein - wo ist das Problem/Missverständnis?


----------



## ape68 (26. Dezember 2003)

... verstehe ich das hier:

"When GT sold  only the frame   as a frame set it was called the  Zaskar LE . 
The  Zaskar  was sold as a  complete bike ."

...so:
nur Rahmen (mit Gabel) = Zaskar LE
Komplett-Bike = Zaskar

In meinem Fall stimmt das nicht (habe nur einen Rahmen, aber keinen LE).
Also denke ich, dass der Unterschied woanders liegen muss.

(Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden mir beide angeboten, wobei der LE teurer war.)


----------



## kingmoe (27. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke, das mit dem "LE" als einzelnem Rahmen war von GT so angedacht und die einzelnen Länder-Vertriebe haben daraus gemacht, was sie wollten. Im DEUTSCHEN Katalog von 1998 sind sowohl Komplettbike als auch einzelner Rahmen nur "Zaskar" und 1997 waren noch beide Optionen offiziell in Deutschland als "Zaskar" ODER "Zaskar LE" erhältlich. Der "LE" hatte 1997 nur den Zusatz "neues Design", war also wahrscheinlich einfach nur schon das "normale" 1998er Modell.


----------



## GT-forever (5. Februar 2004)

Erstmal Hallo an alle GT fans.

Habe viele Themen schon durchgelesen und kann evtl. bei der Auklärung dieses Problems helfen;

Ich habe einen Zaskar LE von 97.
Neben der Rahmennummer sind auch diese typischen LE Merkamle vorhanden wie kleines Frästeil zwischen den Sitzstreben und CNC Ausfallenden.

Ich bin mir sicher, wie auch Moe schon vermutet hat, dass es 1997 neben dem Zaskar auch ein Zaskar LE zu kaufen gab.
Dieser LE war nichts anderes als der 98-er Zaskar, was den beschriebenen Mehrpreis anno 97 erklärt.

Wer einen 98-er Zaskar haben sollte, könnten wir sie vergleichen.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine Unterschied zwischen 97-er LE und 98-er Zaskar weil es die gleichen Rahmen sind.


Grüße, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

